# Rattlesnake Round Up BBQ Cook Off



## ecto1 (Apr 17, 2012)

OK it has been a while since I have done a cook off.  I have been doing a lot of judging but itching to get back in the swing of things.  Some times life gets in the way as some of you know my last year has been hectic.  About a month ago I got a call from my Uncle and he wanted to sponsor us to cook in a cook off in my old Home Town of Freer Texas.  Well if I am cooking for free in front of my family and friends how can I turn that down.  Time to dust off the old boots and fire up the Fat Mobile because on April 28th I am back in competition BBQ.  I also am trying to defend my Rib Title on June 8th so lets see what happens.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2012)

Get 'em ECTO....  show 'em where the buck stops.....


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2012)

Good for you and show'em who's the boss!


----------



## ecto1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Will do get ready for lots of pics...


----------

